# And You Thought You Had A Bad Day ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

My name is AU 2008 MVI 0840, and I am a racing pigeon. I experienced the very worst day of my life on Sunday, November 30, 2008. I am thankful to be alive though I am a little worse for the wear. I wanted to tell my story, and Mrs. Whatley who came and got me said she would type it in for me.

Before I get started, here's what I look like .. pretty handsome bird, huh?










My owner (who hasn't contacted Mrs. Whatley yet) let me and my loft mates out for a fly on a beautiful Sunday morning. It wasn't long however before things got dicey. I had a giant hawk right on my tail, and I mean quite literally on my tail! I'm sad to say that I do not have a single tail feather left and my entire butt is bare!

I flew and flew and flew trying to escape the sharp talons and beak of the hawk, but it finally got me. I was terrified but somehow managed to escape. I took a huge dive and ended up in a swimming pool .. guess that was far better than hitting the ground at warp speed. 

Some big, goofy dog that looks a lot like this one pitched a fit when he saw me in the swimming pool and some humans came running to see what was going on ..










Turns out the lady human is terrified of birds, but she did get brave enough to scoop me out of the water with a pool net and then kind of dumped me out. She went into her house and started calling around for someone to help me and ended up with Mrs. Whatley. I could hear what was being said through the open patio door and was so relieved when I knew that Mrs. Whatley was telling the lady to please pick me up, wrap me in a towel, and bring me inside where I would be safe. Well, the lady is bird-phobic and wasn't having any of that, so I hurried on over to the side of the yard and hid in some shrubs in case the hawk came back looking for me. When the lady came back outside she couldn't find me, but Mrs. Whatley told her that I had to be hiding somewhere in the yard and to keep looking for me. Sure enough, the lady finally found me and then threw a big blanket over the shrub I was under and barricaded me in with lawn furniture. I guess she figured I might be stupid enough to come out of hiding .. obviously she doesn't know that pigeons are way smarter than that.

I heard her giving directions to Mrs. Whatley so she could come and get me. Whew! I was relieved. I thought Mrs. Whatley probably likes pigeons and wouldn't be afraid of me.

Finally Mrs. Whatley arrived and after making friends with BooBoo, the dog, she came right out and picked me up from my hiding place. I was soaking wet and cold .. scared .. and also had some injuries. I was very happy to have a nice warm box with a big fluffy towel to snuggle in on the way to Mrs. Whatley's house.

When we got to Mrs. Whatley's house, she fixed up a nice carrier on a heating pad for me and put in some drinking water and yummy seeds. She did make me hold still while she examined my wounds and put medicine on them, and then .. adding insult to injury .. she took pictures. I am so embarrassed by my naked butt and missing flight feathers! Mrs. Whatley said it would be OK and that the folks on Pigeon-Talk would understand .. I sure hope she is right. So here's the pictures:



















So, that's the story .. I'll be staying with Mrs. Whatley until my owner calls her. And .. if he doesn't, then I will be living with Mrs. Whatley and her pigeons.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow, you certainly did have a bad day, but things will be uphill from here...FOR SURE.

Glad to hear Mrs. Whatley came to your rescue, you will be as good as new! 

Thanks for taking time out of your recovery to share with us. You are quite a handsome bird. That tail will grow back and your wounds will heal. I hope to see an updated picture of you when you are all healed up.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, you poor baby. Don't you worry though......Ms. Whatley will have you fixed up in no time flat. She just LOVES you guys. And we DO understand about the pictures. Doesn't bother us at all, so no need to be embarrassed.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Well buddy, you are handsome even without tail feathers. You had a really bad day, but you were also so lucky to end up in Mrs. Whatley's care. I am sure you know that by now.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Dear Mr racer pigeon, get well soon, and just remember those loving hands are there to heal you.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH MY GOODNESS!! I AM SO SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR HAWK ADVENTURE!!

My name is *WoeBeGone* and my story is already on this site! I _*completely*_ understand what you are going through!! I, too had an accident and while my injuries were different than yours, I can certainly relate!!

We are SO lucky to have found such caring ones for us!! *Ms. Terry* is known as "Ms. Terry Terrific!" You could not have found better hands!

I live with a racing homing pigeon named Mr. Squeaks who lost part of his wing when he ran into a car! So, don't give up hope...you will do just fine!

Please let us know how you get along and how you like your "new?" home!

Love and Scritches

Woe


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey, young racer, you fell into the right place, no kidding! You don't gotta worry about a thing now you got Mrs. W, you better believe it!

I've been through it, so I know what it's like. Heck, I had a fight with a hawk and lost an eye, but some of them humans found me, and i got taken to an A-V-an vet and had an operation. Now I live with a load of other pigeons, got a big pad right below one of the top boss birds here, sweet little hen and housekeeper service!

This could be the start of somethin' good for a fine looking bird like you - relax and go wid da flow!

Hawkeye


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Well aren't you just the most adorable looking piji!! I'd say given your adventures today that you are one mighty strong pigeon! If you're a male I'd have to call you Mighty Joe Young. And you sure are in the best hands you could possibly be in - Mrs. W. has a heart bigger than this whole country and will surely love you into perfect health


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Wow, I was reading like watching a movie, but I'm glad mrs. Whatley was available for you and took her time to pick you up, now you are in the best hands and don't worry about your butt, you and your butt will be in excellent shape very soon, and if you stay with mrs. Whatley, you are one of the most lucky birds that I know. 

Ivette


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Next time you tell a story like that, start with, "you shoulda' seen the OTHER guy... "

Who's gonna' know the difference?

Seriously, fella', you're with "good people" and if I were you, I'd lie about where I came from. Get a magic marker and change the letters on the band if you can.

Pidgey


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Haha, you are in Good Good hands! 

Can I see your naked butt??


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

WOW! Mrs. Whatley was right .. you Pigeon-Talk people are very nice and you do understand! I won't like it, but Mrs. Whatley said she will have to get a good picture of my butt tomorrow. She did take one already, but it didn't turn out very good. She was mumbling something about forgetting to set the camera on macro .. whatever the heck that means. Here it is anyway ..


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a gorgeous white wattle - good thing you were in such excellent condition, or you might not have escaped that giant hawk! That is one huge dog - must have been terrifying for you!

You are so lucky your finder connected with Mrs. Whatley. Not many people can deal with panicky people and do so well helping pigeons heal. So sorry about your naked butt. Please keep us informed with your progress!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Reti said:


> *Well buddy,* you are handsome even without tail feathers. You had a really bad day, but you were also so lucky to end up in Mrs. Whatley's care. I am sure you know that by now.
> 
> Reti


Shouldn't this be. . . ."Well BUTTy"?? Just kidding! You certainly are a handsome and very lucky bird to be where you are.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Well, AU-some!, you wound up in the right hands.

What _some_ pigeons _will do_ to get into Terry's hands! Talk about extreme sports.

Larry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Happy Ending!*

Thank you again, everyone!

We have a happy ending/homecoming on the horizon for this little one.

This little girl will be going home on Friday. Her owner just called me to make arrangements to pick her up then. The owner seems to be a very nice man who cares about his birds. He knew right off that this bird was a little blue bar hen. He also told me she is of the Devriendt strain/family of racing pigeons which he is introducing to his loft.

I'll miss this tough little lady, but I'm happy she has a good home to return to.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT NEWS, TERRY!! 

WE WISH THIS HEN THE VERY BEST! MAY SHE HEAL, LIVE LONG AND PROSPER!!

Shi and the gang


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sounds good.

An aristocratic hen, no less 

Hope she thrives back in her old home .. well done taking good care of her, Terry

John


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeahhhhh!!! No wonder she's so tough - she knows she has a loving home to go back to  I love happy endings...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

YEA! That's what I'm talking about. Good deal. It's SO much better for these guys/gals when they can go back home and be able to continue to fly like God wants them to. The birds that I've given members here.....don't get me wrong......I'm VERY grateful that they took them, but it is hard to take a bird that has flown here for a year or two or more in some cases, and send it somewhere that I know it will never be able to fly again. I suspect it bothers me more than it does them though.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

TAWhatley you should write books 
it was like I was right there
very nice story!


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Great Job!!! I also love happy endings, yes, I'm in agree you should write books for kids and adults of course, and then movies, of course you are already a star here in PT and for all those lovely animals that you have.

Ivette


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> I suspect it bothers me more than it does them though.


I HIGHLY suspect that you are right, Renee! 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, everyone! I just had a crazy moment and decided to write the story of this bird from the point of view of the bird .. I'm glad you all enjoyed it. Don't think I will be writing any books anytime soon .. I'm challenged to just get some captions on photos! 

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a satisfying development! So glad this bird gets to go home.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> What a satisfying development! So glad this bird gets to go home.


Yep .. tomorrow morning is homecoming for this little lady .. or perhaps that should be "homegoing".

Terry


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow, Terry! I was picturing the poor little bird flying for her life, then ending up in the pool. Thank God she made it. Thank you for rescuing & caring for her.
Is she back with her owner now? It seems I am the only one who wishes the pigeon stayed with you. I can't help but think that if she stayed with you, this horrific experience couldn't possibly happen again. She could enjoy a safe & peaceful life ~ without being chased in the sky.

Phyll


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, this young pigeon is back home now with her loftmates. Her owner is a very nice fellow and was very happy to have his bird back. She is quite a spunky little pijjie and made numerous escape attempts while here with me even though she really couldn't fly due to all the missing feathers. The owner told me that she had claimed a nest box of her own just as if she were a cock bird instead of the little hen that she is!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I am glad this toughy little hen has gotten "home" with all her friends, great ending!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Bet she's pleased to get back to her nest box. You expect the males to be territorial about their nest box, but some females are just as intense!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

What an adventure, and a happy ending! Thank you for writing this lovely story, Terry.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> It seems I am the only one who wishes the pigeon stayed with you.


I agree with you Phyll but maybe the hen will be more aware of Hawks the next time around. That would be great if she just flew straight to Terry's.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

hey,
im not hating but, if that racer cant out fly a redtail, it aint fast enough.
even my rollers that are calm fliers can out fly a peregrine falcon.
seen like if they did it once than they will do it over and over again.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Did you ever think he may be a younger pigeon Fresnobirdman? Did the Pigeon get away or what. Good on him. Guess he was still pretty quick. Hope you recover soon Pijjy Terrrys the best mom around !!!

Cindy


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey little guy! Quite a day huh?! Dont worry, your in great hands! Keep us posted on your healing!


Love your way,

Colin


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Niloc5 said:


> Hey little guy! Quite a day huh?! Dont worry, your in great hands! Keep us posted on your healing!
> 
> 
> Love your way,
> ...


Hi Colin,

FYI, this thread was started in December 2008.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

TerriB said:


> Bet she's pleased to get back to her nest box. You expect the males to be territorial about their nest box, but some females are just as intense!


I agree, My hen Rocko easily fights and chases away other birds, including cocks, when they land ontop of her row of boxes or too close to her nest.


----------

